# Ahpra-help



## ele_roz (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking for advice for what I actually need to include with my application to AHPRA (registered nurse). schooling, uni and pretty much all my work experience in the UK. IELTS completed for ANMC skills asessment. 

Everytime I look at the forms and info sheet I come across something new and am literally pulling my hair out now. Am I being really stupid or are they just making it really difficult to obtain any useful info?

This is the final hurdle in our application stages and I just want it all over and done with now while we wait for the decision on our visa.

All advice greatly appreciated


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

ele_roz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm looking for advice for what I actually need to include with my application to AHPRA (registered nurse). schooling, uni and pretty much all my work experience in the UK. IELTS completed for ANMC skills asessment.
> 
> ...


if you go to their website, there's framework for registration for overseas trained nurses that will be your guide in completing your forms. make sure all your documents are certified true copy, obtain: verification of your initial registration, IELTS should come straight from the administrator, your certificate of employment including START dates, transcript of nursing education and related learning experience if you have, proof of identity (passport or driver's license).

on the application form itself there's a question in relation to PERSONAL INDEMNITY INSURANCE (PII): make sure you answer YES. in my experience i had to do and send another application form which delayed the whole process because i answered N/A on that.

my AHPRA registration was finalized March after 5 months (inclusive are the delays and christmas holidays and everything)but make sure they receive everything to speed up the assessment of your registration.

BEST OF LUCK!!!:cheer2:


----------



## ele_roz (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Lazybones

That's what I have found so confusing in the framework. On the one hand the application form says if i competed my secondary education in English then i dont need IELTS but are you suggesting that I use my IELTS results and all certificates for secondary education +uni as well?

One other thing, I also noticed that for certified copies outside Australia it has to be done by a JP or Notorary Public? I used a solicitor for all my ANMC stuff do you think think this will cause problems? It's such a nightmare having to get it all re-certified if this is the case-what did you do?
Cheers


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

ele_roz said:


> Thanks Lazybones
> 
> That's what I have found so confusing in the framework. On the one hand the application form says if i competed my secondary education in English then i dont need IELTS but are you suggesting that I use my IELTS results and all certificates for secondary education +uni as well?
> 
> ...


all overseas applicants except New Zealand nurses are required to pass IELTS in one sitting only which i find too ridiculous for an English speaking individual. It's an insult you know..i had mine signed by a solicitor so that's no problem. yeah include your secondary education, if you have a high school diploma that will do.

make sure that your IELTS comes straight from the administrator as they won't accept if you send it with your application. You will be exempted from the bridging course as you are trained and has experience in an english speaking country.

Where in Australia are you going to? and do you have recruitment agent? if you have then they could assist you with all your AHPRA requirements..


----------



## ele_roz (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks again!

We're heading to Perth once we get the visa so about to start looking for jobs. Have been told that agency will probably be the best way to start but so far have not looked into a recruitment agent...perhaps I should start there.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

That's great!!

I'm heading to Perth as well, i did my interview in dublin face to face last april, got a job offer last may 9th, then my agent O'Grady Peyton sent me the e457 visa application forms june 2nd while waiting for my nomination. I've done my medicals 6th of july and heard nothing since..

i've been allocated a facility in nedlands and i'll be sharing an apartment with a good friend who works in hollywood hospital.

hope everything goes smooth for you and for those awaiting for their visas.

inshallah!!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh yeah just a suggestion: if you're looking for an employer the best i could recommend is Ramsay Health Care, they are the best. i'm a general nurse in the Philippines and had my emergency and trauma training completed but since i worked in a mental hadicapped and geriatric facility here in ireland they turned me down (in a nice way anyhow)..

joondalup health campus was in UK and ireland last march to do interviews and they belong to ramsay. but there are loads of hospitals across perth metropolis so you would most likely catch one.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi...,you don't need an IELTS as long as u can prove u was educated in English .
I had my old secondary school type a letter saying I was taught n assessed in English 
I also had to have a full transcript from uni frm my midwifery education.
I had all my documents notarised at my local court ,which is the cheapest option ... £25....but takes time,abt an hour.
It is a minefield,took me a number of weeks,with the the above aswel as contacting the NMC for a certificate of good standing,having my cv signed by my current employer!
Hope this helps....if u need anymore info,just let me knw


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

*IELTS or Not IELTS*



Judy&Rob said:


> Hi...,you don't need an IELTS as long as u can prove u was educated in English .
> I had my old secondary school type a letter saying I was taught n assessed in English
> I also had to have a full transcript from uni frm my midwifery education.
> I had all my documents notarised at my local court ,which is the cheapest option ... £25....but takes time,abt an hour.
> ...


Hi Judy and Rob,

Could you help if poss??? Like others I am pulling my hair out - the more you read and read and try and plough your way through - the more mind boggling it becomes!!!

I am English born and bred, every bit of training (nurse) has been in English ect ect, at one point someone convinced me I would get no where without IELTS so I sat it - my God that was awful - I did not get the necessary 7 or above in each section - I was one short.

Then a saviour sent info to say I didnt need, just get high school letters, uni ect ect to confirm training was in English. However I am currently trying to do that with summer hols delaying process but when I investigated the application form for skilled sponsored 176 visa it won't let you apply if you don't tick the box that says you sat IELTS and achieved the required level??? So I guess this means you can't get away from it??

I want to go to Oz on the 457 sponsored business longstay but people are putting me off as I'm 48 - it may be I will not get sponsored, especailly as my nursing speciality is drug & alcohol detox, not your normal general nursing stuff. It makes you want to throw in the towel doesn't it. 

The effort involved whilst working full time and looking after children is immense.
Sorry that sounds miserable - I'm not, not really


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

hello,

my friend who now works in perth was telling me that AHPRA are changing the rules with regards to english proficiency requirements, i've checked the website but nothing seems conclusive yet..
best way probably is to contact them as to your query, they would answer promptly (based on experience)..
and another thing i'm sure i've read somewhere that there's no age limit in 457 and your nursing specialty is also lucrative in some states..


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

*457 or 176?*



lazybones1978 said:


> hello,
> 
> my friend who now works in perth was telling me that AHPRA are changing the rules with regards to english proficiency requirements, i've checked the website but nothing seems conclusive yet..
> best way probably is to contact them as to your query, they would answer promptly (based on experience)..
> and another thing i'm sure i've read somewhere that there's no age limit in 457 and your nursing specialty is also lucrative in some states..


Hi Lazybones,

Thankyou for your quick reply!!

Also for your up-beat comments. There is no age limit for 457 (well maybe 50, not sure) but its getting sponsorship - apparently people say I will struggle with my age and being offshore???

457 would be so much cheaper as they pay for your transition - and it gives you added security with a job to go to - but you could apply for jobs with sponsorship for ever without getting one??? All a bit risky.

Its mine field, and if I have to sit that IELTS again I will cry!!! LOL. Your advice to contact direct is good advice. Thanks

Stephanie


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

hello again,

you're welcome and you're from the UK so why not ask the recruitment agencies there about possible employments? yeah 457 is cheaper than other visas and the quickest they say but i'm still waiting for my approval - having said that the nomination and everything under it..
i once went for an expo in dublin last year and i heard a woman from alliance healthcare australia talking to some irish nurses sitting next to me about IELTS - when i heard about that i thought it was ridiculous...and is still ridiculous!!!
yeah try calling or sending emails to NMBA as they are prompt to answer, also they have different centres each state so address to where you intend to get registered..

best of luck!!


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

hillrob said:


> Hi Judy and Rob,
> 
> Could you help if poss??? Like others I am pulling my hair out - the more you read and read and try and plough your way through - the more mind boggling it becomes!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi Stephanie,
Did u get my p.m
Regards judy


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

*APRA help*

Hi Judy,

I'm sooo sorry. Yes you sent a private message which is why I didn't get it- well I did but didn't realise. I'm not brilliant on the old IT skills either - just get by. But oh thanks so much for all your help and advice!!!! It was fantastic.

I will keep you posted as to how things go - and I will contact again if you really don't mind for more support and advice.

Cheers

Steph x


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

hillrob said:


> Hi Judy,
> 
> I'm sooo sorry. Yes you sent a private message which is why I didn't get it- well I did but didn't realise. I'm not brilliant on the old IT skills either - just get by. But oh thanks so much for all your help and advice!!!! It was fantastic.
> 
> ...


p.s I can't even spell the abbreviation right!! AHPRA not APRA or whatever I put - USELESS


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi Steph,

Glad u got it....I'm really not good on here....lol.
I think I did put my email on,which will make it easier.Regards Judy x


----------



## biancaneil (Apr 5, 2013)

hi everyone, i have a skilled independant visa and currently filling in my APHra paperwork. They already have my anmacletter, ieltsresults, school has sent all their paperwork. I have certified copies by a notary of my identity and degrees, asked medicals to be sent to them....

BUT im confused if i need to sent a list of all the extra hours of training i have done in the past years? What is it that they need?I can give them a list but lost quite a few certificates due to waterdamage. Im stuck:°) please give any advice


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

biancaneil said:


> hi everyone, i have a skilled independant visa and currently filling in my APHra paperwork. They already have my anmacletter, ieltsresults, school has sent all their paperwork. I have certified copies by a notary of my identity and degrees, asked medicals to be sent to them....
> 
> BUT im confused if i need to sent a list of all the extra hours of training i have done in the past years? What is it that they need?I can give them a list but lost quite a few certificates due to waterdamage. Im stuck:°) please give any advice


Hi,

I just sent a few recent ones....not loads...just to show that I was up to date


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

My fiancé who has been completed 4 years bachelor degree in nursing and currently she has been working as a staff nurses in India . Could you please give me an advice to apply for skill migration and what are the process having ? Please help.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

http://www.ahpra.gov.au/Registration/Registration-Process/Overseas-Practitioners.aspx


This is the link for overseas nurses....
She will need IELTs 7 in each category....proof of degree...marriage cert....birth cert...school qualifications....registration as nurse in India...references from current job....up to date CV....

Cant remember wht else....read the bit on registration as a nurse...
Hope this helps


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks ruby.


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear All, I have a query in regards to renewal of my AHPRA registration. My wife has filed false 498a dowry harassment case against me. Still can I renew my AHPRA registration if I have pending certain case of dowry harassment. I am thinking not to renew my AHPRA registration, once it expires then my registration will be lapsed. Upon getting acquittal from court after one year can I reapply for ahpra registration. If I reapply should I need to do Bridging program again. Please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------

